# Who owns Ball watch Co.?



## ronsabbagh

If it's okay to ask...who owns the watch company? I don't need specifics...just want to know is it a Swiss Company, Asian conglomerate or an American company?.......

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Time2watch

If I remember correctly, it is American owned and based out of NYC. That being said, the Ball USA President is in Florida. I coudl be wrong though and it would be great if we could have confirmation. Stay tuned!


----------



## ronsabbagh

Time2watch said:


> If I remember correctly, it is American owned and based out of NYC. That being said, the Ball USA President is in Florida. I coudl be wrong though and it would be great if we could have confirmation. Stay tuned!


Well..it sure would be nice to have a company with such a rich American history owned by Americans...not that it would "lessen the brand" in my eyes if it were owned overseas..but it sure would be nice to see an American watch company breaking through into the spotlight...

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Time2watch

There are a couple of other American companies that are quite impressive:

Kobold Watches in Pittsburgh, PA
RGM Watchers in Lancaster, PA
Montana Watches, well in Montana

I think there might be others, but of all of them Ball is the one with the most impressive and diverse line of watches. Not to mention at *REASONABLE* prices!

I will try and confirm this info for you.


----------



## Time2watch

Answers from Jeff Hess, President of Ball Watch USA:

"We are incorpated under the laws of New York and our major investor is an American citizen" 

He also wrote:

"Owners are an investment group. CEO is Frajncisco Harreraa formerly of Citibank. Two of the main investors are a Swiss guy and an American citizen. VP's are a guy from Kansas City and a guy from Canada."


----------



## roberev

Here is some public record information that I found on the Internet:

_____________________________________________________
[Copied directly from the New York Department of State Division of Corporations Entity Information:]

Selected Entity Name: BALL WATCH COMPANY, INC.

Selected Entity Status Information Current Entity Name: BALL WATCH COMPANY, INC. 
Initial DOS Filing Date: JANUARY 25, 2000 
County: NASSAU 
Jurisdiction: NEW YORK 
Entity Type: DOMESTIC BUSINESS CORPORATION 
Current Entity Status: ACTIVE

Selected Entity Address Information 
*DOS* *Process* (Address to which DOS will mail process if accepted on behalf of the entity) 
BALL WATCH COMPANY, INC.
276 NARRAGANSETT AVE
LAWRENCE, NEW YORK, 11559

*Chairman or Chief Executive Officer *
HENRY DUONG
276 NARRAGANSETT AVE
LAWRENCE, NEW YORK, 11559

*Principal Executive Office *
KEVIN KOUCH
276 NARRAGANSETT AVE
LAWRENCE, NEW YORK, 11559 
Registered Agent 
NONE

____________________________________________________

From Dun & Bradstreet:

BUSINESS INFORMATION
Business Name: BALL WATCH (U.S.A) LTD 
Business Address: 18/F TIAN JIN BLDG 
167 CONNAUGHT RD WEST 
SAI YING POON, HK 
Country: HONG KONG 
Region: AUSTRALIA/ASIA

BUSINESS DESCRIPTION: WHOL JEWELRY/PRECIOUS STONES

EXECUTIVE INFORMATION

Executive Name: DUONG, MING CHI, HENRY, DIRECTOR 
Executive Name: EAV, GUECH, ROSANNA, DIRECTOR 
Executive Name: CHAN, CHING, DIRECTOR 
Executive Name: KUOCH, KEAV VENG, DIRECTOR 
Executive Name: LIU, YAN MING, DIRECTOR 
Executive Name: LAM, YU TAK, DIRECTOR

____________________________________________________
Also from Dun & Bradstreet:

BUSINESS INFORMATION
Business Name: BALL WATCH COMPANY SA 
Business Address: RUE SAINT-HONORE 1 
NEUCHATEL, NE 2000 
Country: SWITZERLAND 
Region: EUROPE 
Business Phone: 0041-327245300

BUSINESS DESCRIPTION
MFG PRECIOUS METAL JEWELRY 
WHOL JEWELRY/PRECIOUS STONES

EXECUTIVE INFORMATION

Executive Name: KEAV SUI KOUCH, CHAIRMAN 
Executive Name: JEAN ZOLLINGER, VICE CHAIRMAN 
Executive Name: PATRICIA DANEL, SECRETARY 
____________________________________________________

also from Dun & Bradstreet:

Business Name: BALL WATCH USA

Business Address: 1131 4TH ST N 
SAINT PETERSBURG, FL 33701-1725 
County: PINELLAS 
Country: USA 
Region: NORTH AMERICA 
Business Phone: 0001-727-896-4278

BUSINESS DESCRIPTION
RETAIL JEWELRY

EXECUTIVE INFORMATION
Executive Name: JEFFREY HESS, PRINCIPAL 
____________________________________________________

Not included are additional listings for "Ball Watch Company," "Ball Watch USA," or "The Ball Standard Railroad Watch Company" in other jurisdictions.

Rob


----------



## roberev

ronsabbagh said:


> If it's okay to ask...who owns the watch company? I don't need specifics...just want to know is it a Swiss Company, Asian conglomerate or an American company?.......
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron


Ron,

I think the info in my prior post indicates that Ball, like most robust international companies, is "all of the above." The investors appear to be Hong Kong based, but the various Ball companies are Swiss, US, and HK.

From other members' prior posts over the past two years on this forum and TZ, I have learned that all Ball watches are designed and constructed entirely in Switzerland. I've never questioned Ball's provenance or quality based on the company's investors and never considered it anything other than a high quality Swiss watch company with an American heritage and which is underwritten largely by Asia-based financiers. From what Jeff has told Marc, there's an American among the primary investors (I presume of Ball Watch Company, Inc. a/k/a Ball Watch USA, if not Ball Watch (USA) Ltd).

Rob


----------



## scosgt

I understand the New York address is no longer valid.


----------



## ronsabbagh

Rob,

Thanks for the info. That is what I understood as well...I just wanted to know where the buck stops...in case there is ever a problem with my Ball watch. I'm guessing that for those of us in North America that would be the BallWatchUSA headquarters in Florida? 

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Time2watch

Oh yes, Ball headquarters in the U.S. will take care of you, rest assured!


----------



## roberev

I've sent two bracelets to Ball in St. Pete, FL for repairs after prior owners (yes, _prior_ owners, _not_ me ;-) , really! ) messed up some link screws. I got the bracelets back, perfectly repaired, very quickly. It's all part of why I'm such a fan.

Rob


----------



## ronsabbagh

Thanks, guys...these testimonials are very reassuring....and hats off to Jeff Hess...I hope to be a long-time customer of yours.

Warmest Regards,
Ron


----------

